# Article: How to sell more on the web



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I just came across this excellent article. Lots of easy to follow tips for anyone who is starting a new ecommerce site, or redesigning an old one. Enjoy! 

http://www.powerhomebiz.com/092006/ecommerce.htm


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link - I learnt a lot! Now to go and implement it...


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you Jasonda, that is a helpful article.

www.artsmems.com


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks - this is a good article. Not all of the tips are applicable to a small independent T-shirt shop, and there's a few I disagree with (using Flash and Javascript is good? - I think not) but they are good nonetheless.


----------



## WrongSportsShirt (Jan 16, 2010)

Good article. 

Perhaps it will help me. My problem has more to do with traffic; we actually have a very high conversion ratio.


----------



## hml0175 (Feb 12, 2009)

Great information. Thanks, Lisa


----------

